# Excel: Zelleninhalt kopieren und einfügen



## hallowelt (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ist es ohne VBA möglich, das ausgehend von einer Tabelle x eine spezielle Formel in z. B. Zelle A1 ein Wert von Tabelle y holt (z.B. per Sverweis) und diesen Wert anschließend in eine andere Zelle in Tabelle z schreibt?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Ralf Dillenburger (16. Juni 2004)

Na ja, du kannst in der Tabelle x eine Formel eintragen, die den Wert aus der Tabelle y holt und dann in der Tabelle z dann die Formel 
	
	
	



```
=Tabellex!A1
```
 eintragen, aber so ganz versteh' ich nicht, was du damit bezwecken willst...


----------

